

Why so many coding schools/bootcamps recently? - mjdn

why have coding schools proliferated recently?<p>Does it signify higher industry demand for entry level trainees or higher worker demand for training?
======
dragonbonheur
Money comes in, credentials go out. That's just another iteration of the
education industry.

~~~
mjdn
sure, but i'm wondering how it ties in with supply and demand in the IT labour
market.

PS how do i get this post to show ib Ask HN rather than on the news page?

~~~
dragonbonheur
You must prefix it with "Ask HN:"

I really don't expect companies to hire people right out of a course that
taught basic HTML,Javascript, PHP, Python or RoR. There were already lots of
qualified people out there without a job before that fad caught on (the fad
that a single course over a few months would turn people into geniuses.)

~~~
mjdn
Thanks, I'll repost this in Ask HN. apologies for the double post

